# Tłumaczenie żargonu polskich świadect



## Ajzach

Witajcie,

Próbuję przetłumaczyć polskie świadectwo maturalne na język angielski. Zastanawiam się nad dwoma frazami:

"wynik taki sam lub niższy uzyskało x% zdających"

moje tłumaczenie:

"same or lower result obtained.. 96 % of examinees"

oraz

" Świadectwo jest dokumentem uprawniającym do ubiegania się o przyjęcie na studia wyższe."

"The certificate entitles its owner to stand for an admission in higher education."


CO o tym sądzicie? Czy to poprawne, może powinienem coś zmienić? Dzięki za pomoc!


----------



## NotNow

The first sentence will sound more natural if you translate it as _the same as or lower than the results of 96% examinees.
_
It sounds better if you make _result_ plural.

I suggest you wait for responses from native speakers, of which I am not.


----------



## Ajzach

Thank you NotNow. But what I actually meant was: the same as or higher than the results of x% examinees. Is it comprehensible?


----------



## NotNow

Yes, it is comprehensible, and it sounds very natural.


----------



## NotNow

I would change the second sentence to _for admission to higher education_.  The word _an_ is not needed.


----------



## Ajzach

Thank you then, I'm going to leave it this way.


----------



## jasio

Ajzach said:


> Próbuję przetłumaczyć polskie świadectwo maturalne na język angielski. Zastanawiam się nad *dwoma* frazami:


*DWIEMA* frazami. "Dwoma" jest formą rodzaju męskiego. 
To tak na wypadek, gdyby ktoś miał wątpliwość, czy moża zadać to pytanie na forum pomagającym w zakresie języka polskiego. 



Ajzach said:


> "wynik taki sam lub niższy uzyskało x% zdających"


Co innymi słowy oznacza, że tylko (100-x)% zdających osiągnęło lepszy wynik (4% w przypadku Twojego tłumaczenia) albo że wynik jest wśród kilku procent NAJLEPSZYCH wyników. 



NotNow said:


> _the same as or lower than the results of 96% examinees. _



Perhaps I'm missing something but I understand that it says that the the result in question is among the WORST results rather than among the BEST as in the original question. I would rather say 'the same or lower result was achieved by 96% of examinees'. But I'm not a native speaker either. 



NotNow said:


> I suggest you wait for responses from native speakers, of which I am not.


Ehm... but you had listed English as your mother tongue, hadn't you?


----------



## NotNow

jasio said:


> Ehm... but you had listed English as your mother tongue, hadn't you?



I meant native speakers of Polish, who may better understand the nuances of the original if there are any.


----------

